# Sarah, Darren, 9 September 2000



## Crunchy nut

Please help.

I would like

Sarah

Darren

9 September 2000

translated into Hebrew font.

I have found many web sites but I keep getting different translations.
I am having a tattoo to celebrate our love and marriage.

If you can translate please post in large Hebrew font.

Thanks again in anticipation. . 

Darren


----------



## Mjolnir

שרה
דרן
9 בספטמבר 2000

Because it's for a tattoo, I suggest that you wait for another post to confirm my translation.

Also, the date can be written as "9.9.2000" or "ספטמבר 9 2000".​


----------



## Mjolnir

Some additions:

You can see Sarah here.

About Darren, you can also spell it as "דארן". You can see an example of a Darren spelled as "דארן" here.


----------



## cfu507

Do you realy want to write it in 3 lines?
If yes, here is my suggestion:
שרה
דרן
9.9.00 

You can write the date also as: 9.9.2000, or:
9 בספטמבר 2000​​


----------



## בעל-חלומות

I agree with the שרה and דרן that were suggested, but want to add that you can also write the Hebrew date of the day instead of 9.9.2000 if you want.

This would be: ט' באלול תש"ס


----------



## Crunchy nut

Thank you all so much for your time. 

I would like the whole tattoo to be in Hebrew Font, I think it would look much better.
So am I right in thinking below is. . . 

דארןשרה
ט' באלולתש"ס

Sarah Darren
9 9 2000

I'm sorry to keep asking but I would hate to make a mistake.

Also how can I have the above converted into a nice Hebrew font?
I would like to copy and paste into a document so can just take it to my tattoo artist and he can copy it exactly.

Thanks Again. Darren


----------



## Mjolnir

שרה דארן
ט' באלול תש"ס

You forgot some spaces in your post, and you also wrote Darren first (maybe because you didn't use the RTL tag).

Note #1 - I don't know if ט' באלול תש"ס is indeed 9.9.2000, but I trust בעל-חלומות made the appropriate conversions 

Note #2 - You can just copy-paste my text to Word and then select whatever Hebrew font you like. If your version of Word doesn't support Hebrew, that's a problem...​


----------



## Crunchy nut

Unfortunately that’s the problem; I don’t have any Hebrew fonts in my version of Word


----------



## cfu507

Crunchy nut said:


> Unfortunately that’s the problem; I don’t have any Hebrew fonts in my version of Word


 
See the attached file.
If you want another font wite me the name of it.


----------



## Josh_

If you do not have Hebrew enabled on your computer you might be able to install it.  If you have Windows XP follow the instructions found here, but instead of choosing Arabic, choose Hebrew.

There are a few fonts that show up here on the forum:

שרה דארן
ט' באלול תש"ס

שרה דארן
ט' באלול תש"ס 

  שרה דארן
ט' באלול תש"ס

  שרה דארן
ט' באלול תש"ס

There are various websites that have Hebrew fonts for download.  Here is one.  There also might be Hebrew calligraphists who can personalize a design for you.


----------



## Crunchy nut

Thanks all very much. . new font now downloaded. .


----------

